# Done for the day!



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I changed the coop today. Nesting boxes are deeper with shavings. Changed the flooring to the deep litter method and took out my old feeder so I can just feed FF! Long day. Having a glass of iced tea and watching my fabulous birds. Good end to a hot weekend!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

We've been getting nothing but steady rain and thunderstorms for the past 4 days. =( Lawn is going to look like a hay field by the time it dries up here so I can mow!  Run is a muddy mucky mess - which the ducks think is fantastic of course.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I always glow with satisfaction when I smooth out the wrinkles in my animal's lives and make their lives better, healthier and easier...and make my own the same way in the same action. 

It's a good feeling and I can certainly identify with how you are feeling!!!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I hate a muddy mess but I can sure relate I worked hard today! Feels great. Hens are happy. Momma happy that means daddy's happy too! Lol  have a great night y'all! And the rain will stop... Eventually!


----------

